# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Vì sao bé bị đau bụng?

## buicuong139

(Dân trí) - Có rất nhiều nguyên nhân gây nên hiện tượng *Đau bụng* của trẻ. Bạn hãy để ý tới các triệu chứng *Đau bụng* của trẻ để tìm ra phương pháp chữa trị kịp thời.

Vấn đề về đường *Tiêu hóa*

*Đau bụng* do khó tiêu hoá kém là nguyên nhân thường gặp nhất ở trẻ nhỏ. Biểu hiện cơ bản nhất khi trẻ bị *Đau bụng* do nguyên nhân này là cảm giác *Đau bụng* đau theo cơn, bụng trẻ mềm, sờ vào không thấy trương hoặc cứng. Nếu nặng hơn, trẻ có thể xuất hiện những cơn đau có thắt.

Khi tiêu hoá kém, trẻ thường tăng cân chậm, kèm theo đi ngoài và nôn trớ. Để giải quyết tình trạng trên, bạn có thể dùng các loại men tiêu hoá dưới sự chỉ định của bác sỹ. Ngoài ra, nên cho trẻ ăn thức ăn dạng mềm, chia nhỏ bữa ăn của trẻ, cho trẻ ăn nhiều rau xanh và trái cây.

Ruột co thắt

Ỏ trẻ nhỏ, chức năng và hoạt động của ruột chưa phát triển hoàn chỉnh, do vậy, những rối loạn nhỏ hoặc tăng kích thích của hệ *Thần kinh* có thể làm thay đổi “nhịp điệu” của các nhu động ruột dẫn tới những cơn *Đau bụng* do co thắt ruột, đôi khi kèm theo cả cảm giác buồn nôn và ói mửa.

*Đau bụng* do co thắt của các nhu động ruột không có liên quan tới vấn đề ăn uống của trẻ. Những cơn *Đau bụng* có thể xuất hiện bất ngờ, mất đi rất nhanh và không đều đặn, Vị trí đau cũng không cố định.

Không có phương pháp đặc trị cho chứng *Đau bụng* do co thắt ruột ở trẻ. Cách tốt nhất để giúp trẻ tránh được tình trạng này là không nên cho trẻ đùa nghịch quá nhiều và thay đổi cảm giác đột ngột. Khi trẻ *Đau bụng*, bạn có thể nhẹ nhàng xoa bụng trẻ hoặc dung khăn ấm chườm quanh bụng trẻ.

Nhiễm khuẩn đường ruột

Biểu hiện khi trẻ bị nhiễm ký sinh trùng đường ruột là vị trí đau trên bụng thường không cố định kèm theo hiện tượng giảm cân, thiếu máu và suy dinh dưỡng.

Các ký sinh trùng sống trong đường ruột sẽ “hút” hết các chất dinh dưỡng có trong thức ăn, cơ thể trẻ không hấp thụ được các chất dinh dưỡng sẽ gầy và không có sức đề kháng. Nếu như ký sinh trùng trong đường ruột đi sâu vào mật có thể gây nên hiện tượng xanh xao, chuột rút.

Cách duy nhất để xác định trẻ có bị nhiễm ký sinh trùng đường ruột hay không là cho trẻ đi xét nghiệm phân. Nếu phát hiện trong phân trẻ có trứng của ký sinh trùng, bạn cần điều trị cho trẻ theo chỉ định của bác sỹ. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể phòng ngừa việc nhiễm kỹ sinh trùng đường ruột cho trẻ bằng cách rửa sạch tay cho trẻ trước khi ăn, cho trẻ ăn thức ăn chín kỹ và giữ đồ chơi cho trẻ thật sạch sẽ.

Táo bón

Trẻ bị táo bón thường đại tiện từ 3-5 ngày/ lần. Táo bón gây *Đau bụng* ở trẻ với các triệu chứng phổ biến như bụng cứng, đau quặn ở vùng bụng.

Nguyên nhân của hiện tượng táo bón là khẩu phần ăn quá ít chất xơ kết hợp với việc đại tiện không điều độ.

Khi trẻ bị *Đau bụng* do táo bón, bạn có thể nhẹ nhàng xoa bụng bé để kích thích quá trình đại tiện của trẻ. Ngoài ra, nên thay đổi chế độ ăn uống cho trẻ với nhiều các loại thực phẩm chứa chất xơ như: rau xanh và hoa quả.

Nhiễm lạnh

Trẻ bị nhiễm lạnh cũng dễ bị *Đau bụng*, ói mửa và tiêu chảy kèm theo các triệu chứng ho, sổ mũi, viêm họng. Trẻ thường bị nhiễm lạnh vào thời tiết lúc giao mùa.
Bạn hãy chú ý luôn giữ ấm cho trẻ vào ban đêm. Ban ngày, hãy mặc cho trẻ những loại quần áo bằng sợi bông tự nhiên hoặc contton có khả năng thấm hút mồ hôi.
Tổn thương tâm lý
Bé *Đau bụng* kèm theo các biểu hiện như tâm trạng bất ổn, đau đầu, chóng mặt, thường xuyên giật mình khi ngủ, đái dầm khi ngủ… là những biểu hiện do tổn thương tâm lý ở trẻ.

Với tình trạng trên, bố mẹ cần nhẹ nhàng tâm sự cùng bé để giúp bé giải toả được lo lắng, vui chơi cùng bé để bé cảm nhận được sự vui vẻ.

Lan Thu

Tag :*Đau bụng* , *Cấy ghép răng* , *Hô hấp* , *Nội tiết* , *Sản phụ khoa* , *Thẩm mỹ khoa* , *Bệnh truyền nhiễm* , *Nhãn khoa* , *Tiết niệu* , *Tim mạch* , *Thần kinh*...

----------

